

Robert Louis Stevenson Was a Sickly Man with a Robust Imagination - drjohnson
http://www.neh.gov/humanities/2015/julyaugust/feature/treasure-island-author-robert-louis-stevenson-was-sickly-man-robu

======
smackay
If you want some insights into the engineering dynasty that was the Stevenson
family then "The Lighthouse Stevensons" by Bella Bathurst is a good read.

[http://www.amazon.com/The-Lighthouse-Stevensons-Bella-
Bathur...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Lighthouse-Stevensons-Bella-
Bathurst/dp/0060932260)

------
bobcostas55
At last, across the weary faem,

Frae far, outlandish pairts I came.

On ilka side o' me I fand

Fresh tokens o' my native land.

Wi' whatna joy I hailed them a' -

The hilltaps standin' raw by raw,

The public house, the Hielan' birks,

And a' the bonny U.P. kirks!

But maistly thee, the bluid o' Scots,

Frae Maidenkirk to John o' Grots,

The king o' drinks, as I conceive it,

Talisker, Isla, or Glenlivet!

------
kenshiro_o
I've always wanted to read Treasure Island but just never quite got the time
to do it. Approaching my 30s and working on side projects, I spend most of my
reading time on startup books and articles now. It's highly informative and
sometimes entertaining, but it feels I am missing out on other things.

Maybe I need a little fiction to broaden my horizons...

~~~
sageabilly
Reading apps on my phone have completely rejuvenated my fervor for reading
again. There's tons of free books out there, and there's several services that
let you pay a monthly fee and then read all of the books you want. I also know
that my library checks out digital books as well.

Having a book on my phone means I can snatch some reading time whenever,
wherever- waiting at the dr's office, at lunch, while on public transit,
whenever. It's awesome.

